# How to access SyQuest EZdrive 135 data



## duo (Apr 19, 2009)

Hello everyone

I'm new to the site and has a question about the SyQuest Ezdrive. I have a few ezdrive disc that I used a few years ago and when I stopped using the ezdrive I never backed up the data. I want to retreive the data and recently manage to have get an ezdrive and I'm planning to buy a scsi to usb converter. However, I was told that it would not work on OS 10 since there is no driver (I have a Mac Pro with 10.5). I don't know if this is true or not so I'm here asking if this it is and looking for any suggestions or advice on how to proceed.

Any help or advice would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Never done this myself, but I have some ideas that may help. 

First, I'm not sure what you are dealing with. Are the old disks formatted for the Mac, or are they something like a FAT file system? 

I'm not sure if you are going to find a SCSI to USB adapter. 

Perhaps you can also find somebody with an old Mac that you can just plug it in to, then copy the data off. 

You may want to go with a Linux PC. If you can find somebody with an old PC with SCSI on it, booting up a Linux live CD may give you access to the data. Then you can copy it to CD, USB or even copy across the network. Even if you can't find somebody with a PC and SCSI, a SCSI Card for a PC would likely be pretty cheap and available. 

What's your current Mac? Perhaps booting linux up on it would provide you with the Linux drivers that would operate the SCSI to USB adapter if you find one. If you have an Intel Mac, then you can do a Bootcamp set up and run Windows, you may have an easier time with drivers with that.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Hmmm this feels expensive....

Usb Scsi Adapter - Cables & Adapters - Compare Prices, Reviews and Buy at NexTag - Price - Review

Depending on where you are located you might also try a mac user group or MUG if one exists in your area. I suspect someone may have old hw. If you are in the east end of the GTA I might be able to help...


----------



## duo (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a Mac Pro early 2008 but I have no idea how to use Linux at all. I've also seen a few scsi-usb adapter and they are quite expensive too and I don't want to get one and find out it doesn't work after all.

A friend is saying that even if I manage to connect it to a PC it might not be able to read the data since it is formatted for the Mac, I don't know what file system it has but these were written around 1997 or somewhere around that time so whatever system Mac has at that time is it.


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2006)

Your friend may be right - it won't likely be possible to just "read" this on a PC.

From what I've read about them USB -> SCSI (or Firewire -> SCSI) adapters are both expensive AND flakey (often only designed to connect to a particular kind of scanner or type of HD and nothing else).

The simplest and cheapest solution might be to track down a G3 or G4 tower unit that has a SCSI card in it (assuming you still have a EZ135 drive and not just a stack of cartridges) - at least that way you might be able to move the files from the (likely) old filesystem on the removable drive onto a somewhat newer system capable of running some version of OS X and being networked to your current machine.

As Niteshooter suggests - If there is a MUG (Mac User Group) near you you might be able to borrow the time/expertise of someone with one of these older systems and get the transfer (perhaps burning the files onto a DVD) done with minimal fuss and configuration on your part.


----------



## duo (Apr 19, 2009)

Niteshooter - I live in the Yonge/Finch area and don't really know any MUG in this area, having moved here a few years ago. I would appreciate if you could point me in the right direction.

I have an EZ drive with me, it's in working condition and just got hold of it a few weeks ago.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Right, forget about the USB-SCSI convertor, and forget about the Windows machines.

You want to find a Mac that boots OS9, and has a SCSI port. Preferably, also one with a CD burner that you can then burn the results to disk. A beige G3 desktop or tower is pretty much the ideal legacy-conversion machine - has both IDE and SCSI, a floppy, a CD, and PCI slots you can put a USB and/or Firewire card into.

You had better hope that the data is still OK on those platters. The EZ135 was a budget model unit from SyQuest, the cartridges use only one side of the platter for data... these are 270 MB platters that failed on one surface, so SyQuest built the EZ135 drive as a way ro 'repurpose' their rejected platters. They are not noted for durability or long life.


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

Pm sent.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi I'm familier with MaUsE which is out in Whitby but there is Logic in Toronto according to this link at Apple.

Apple - User Groups - Find a User Group

I too would not try hooking up to a PC since the PC may damage the data on these disks if it decides it wants to 'repair' or reformat the disks.

A G3 or G4 with SCSI card will do the job I'm giving a G3 to a friend but if you are really stuck you can borrow it. Downside is I live just east of Toronto and work downtown at Yonge and Queens Quay.

Kevin


----------



## MacTrue (Jun 6, 2009)

*Used Syquest EZ Drive?*

I'm new to this forum but found this string while searching for a working Syquest EZ Drive. I have multiple Macs going back to the models in the mid-80s; two of which have SCSI ports I used to use an EZ drive with. My EZ drive is apparently shot but I have about a dozen disks with data, photos, etc. I would really like to transfer to modern media. If you end up getting your data off your disks and want to sell that working drive please let me know!
As for trying to get that to run on a PC, I would not suggest trying. I tried that once back when my drive was working (10 years ago) and it totally corrupted the disk. I recall the drivers needed for that operation were quite finicky too.

If you need drivers, etc. for the EZ drive let me know and I can search for mine. (hopefully I didn't store them on the EZ drive disks  ).

Good luck


----------



## Flupper56 (Dec 25, 2009)

*Driver for Syquest EZ drive*

Hi, I'm new here...
I'm looking for software to install on my old G3 (running OS9) so that I can start up my EZ drive and check out what's on some old cartridges. There were several posts indicating other people have this problem. If any of you read this, could you give me a nod? I haven't been able to locate the driver anywhere online.

Thanks, and merry Christmas!

Anne


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

A long time ago a client gave me some files on a defunct tape system, and it ws quite a pain to retrieve them. ended up costing more than the actually drive.

i was actually thinking of starting a service to retrieve data on legacy drives and disks.... I never got around to doing ti, but i wonder is there's any kind of demand for it?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

You'll need "LaCie Silverlining LiteSQ 2.2.2"

If you have a Beige G3 then this will be easy,
I have my EZ Syquest 135 attached to my Blackbird laptop via a mini dock as a boot drive.

If you have a usb card on the Beige then you could copy the data to a flash card via a reader.

Edit:
Found another link to the Syquest utilities
Click on the link provided by Apple Freak in this linked thread.
It's a zipped file.

Dave


----------

